# orlando restaurant.com certs Recommendations



## pcgirl54 (Jul 21, 2009)

Outside of Disney dining which seems very pricey. What area restaurants are decent? We will have a rental car. I previewed the entertainment book and choices on restaurant.com but do not know which to try or avoid. 

I don't need white linen service. We are empty nesters. Like seafood, steak and nice desserts.



Thanks!


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 21, 2009)

*I have some left from our last trip*

Email me with your address and I can send them to you. Greg



pcgirl54 said:


> Outside of Disney dining which seems very pricey. What area restaurants are decent? We will have a rental car. I previewed the entertainment book and choices on restaurant.com but do not know which to try or avoid.
> 
> I don't need white linen service. We are empty nesters. Like seafood, steak and nice desserts.
> 
> ...


----------



## shoney (Jul 21, 2009)

We loved BB Kings when we were there in May.  The ribs were delicious and the mac n cheese was homemade.  The atmosphere was cool.  We went early so there weren't any bands playing.  I am sure it is more lively when they are.  Also, they accept the certificate on alcohol as well as meals.  We  had a 100 cert. (bought for 8.00 on sale) and we had to spend $200 and then they added 40 in tip.  We had 4 adults, 2 children and had no problem going over 200 with drinks ....My parents are "foodies" and even my dad couldn't believe how good it really was.  Our expectations were low because of it being on restaurant.com, but it was great!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ali sent a pm to you with Tug as a heading.

I will check out BB King.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Yes, I received that*

But you will still need to send me your mailing address if you want these. 

Greg



pcgirl54 said:


> Ali sent a pm to you with Tug as a heading.
> 
> I will check out BB King.


----------



## DG001 (Nov 10, 2009)

Reviving this thread... 

Any other suggestions? BB Kings looks good, but I am planning on going with people who dislike fried food... 
I will also have two kids under 5.

Thanks!


----------



## Debbyd57 (Nov 10, 2009)

I am interested in hearing of some good but not expensive restaurant.com places also.  We will be there in Dec with our 3 adult children.


----------



## MattC (Nov 10, 2009)

Debby,

Our List:

Houlihan's
Smokey Bones
Great American Grill
Shogun
Planet Hollywood
Early birds at: Olive Garden and Red Lobster

MattC


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought the original poster was asking specifically of restaurants that are available at restaurant.com

I, too have an interest, thanks,

Pat


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 10, 2009)

I have dined at the restaurants inside the Rosen Hotel . . . and the TGIF's on I-Drive using the Restaurant.com certs and have been very happy.


----------



## MattC (Nov 11, 2009)

Restaurant.com - restaurants in Orlando, FL

*Jack's Place at Rosen Plaza Hotel*
9700 International Dr
Orlando, FL  32819

Great Filet Mignon -  Dinner for 2 - $55.00

*Cricketer's Arms*
5250 North International Drive
Orlando, FL  32819 

Good English Pub - Dinner for 2 - $35.00

*The Outback Restaurant*
1900 Buena Vista Drive
Lake Buena Vista, FL  32830 

Great food - Dinner for 2 - $64.00

Hope this helps,
MattC


----------



## shagnut (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll be there in Feb for the Daytona 500!! Where is BB Kings? shaggy


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 11, 2009)

*Rest.com*

I don't know if any of you belong to a rewards club but I belong to Borders Books rewards club and they have 'Perks.' Right now one of their 'Perks' is discounted Restaurant.com gift certificates; they are 80% off!!  

So a $25 gift certificate is only $2 instead of the usual $10. The sale ends on the 15th, so there's only a few more days left.

When I come across one of these sales, I stock up on certificates for our surrounding area and also for restaurants for locations that we'll be vacationing to within the next year (they expire after 1 year).

I've never paid more than $4 for their $25 certificates and usually only pay $2!! 

I hope this helps someone save a few $$ on top of what your already saving. I love rest.com and use them often!

Borders Rewards is free to sign up (I believe ; I signed up at the store because I'm a book-aholic) and even if you don't use it for books, it's still a great 'Perk' to have!


----------



## capjak (Nov 11, 2009)

Fun greek rest.http://www.opaorlando.com/home.php Taverna Opa.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Nov 11, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> Outside of Disney dining which seems very pricey. What area restaurants are decent? We will have a rental car. I previewed the entertainment book and choices on restaurant.com but do not know which to try or avoid.
> 
> I don't need white linen service. We are empty nesters. Like seafood, steak and nice desserts.
> 
> ...



==========\
Look right here in the TUG Lounge and get a code that will offer great discounts at restaurant.com (e.g., $25 coupon for $2).


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 11, 2009)

shagnut said:


> I'll be there in Feb for the Daytona 500!! Where is BB Kings? shaggy



BB Kings is in Pointe Orlando on International Drive north of the convention center. It is a large mall/entertainment complex with a Regal Cinema and IMAX theater.

We were considering using a restaurant.com certificate on our next visit to Orlando at BB Kings but after reading the reviews we decided to stick to our original plans. We did pick up several certs for Nick's Grill at Grande Vista to use on several visits in the next year.

We just bought our first certificates off of Restaurant.com yesterday. Had looked at it before and was never thrilled with the selection of restaurants. The selection appears to be getting better and we picked up a couple local certs also. We will give some new restaurants a try to see how this all works.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 11, 2009)

Scott_Ru said:


> ==========\
> Look right here in the TUG Lounge and get a code that will offer great discounts at restaurant.com (e.g., $25 coupon for $2).




WOW, this is so much easier!! The code is ENTREE.

I've been using these for awhile and never knew about the code; TUG IS AWESOME!!

I also just learned about Generic Gift Certificates that aren't restaurant specific; I LOVE IT!!

THANKS TUG!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 11, 2009)

Piscesqueen said:


> WOW, this is so much easier!! The code is ENTREE.
> 
> I've been using these for awhile and never knew about the code; TUG IS AWESOME!!
> 
> ...



The code apparently changes all the time whenever they change the discount or promotion. I have seen many different codes over the past several months posted in the TUG Lounge.

I am just learning the ropes of restaurant.com and trying to understand the different certificates and how to exchange "gift/generic" certificates.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 12, 2009)

We love Bahama Breezes on International Drive. We have never had anything bad there.  Service has always been very good and prices reasonable.

Suzanne


----------



## DG001 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations all! I will love to check out those places!

I bought 4 generic restaurant.com gift certificates at 80% off some time back and have never used it - I am looking forward to using them on this trip!


----------



## Debbyd57 (Nov 14, 2009)

What are the generic gift certificates, where can they be used and how do you purchase them?  I didn't see anything explaining it on restaurant.com.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 14, 2009)

Debbyd57 said:


> What are the generic gift certificates, where can they be used and how do you purchase them?  I didn't see anything explaining it on restaurant.com.



I had a hard time with this one too.

You have to go to the 'Give a gift' tab; then there will be a 'Buy $25 for $10' box with 'Quantity' and 'Select an option'; simply select the amount of certificates you'd like to purchase then what type of gift certificate you'd like to purchase (I always get $25 GC for $10); once you have selected those, hit 'Buy Now'; on the next page put in the code: ENTREE into the discount code box and it will apply your discount; then proceed to checkout and VIOLA! 

I don't know how to redeem them yet because I just learned about them myself but I'm sure it's easy...someone else can chime-in on how to redeem!

Hope this helps with at least the first steps. 

I'm not positive but I think the promotion ends at midnight tommorrow, so you might want to buy soon! I bought 12 myself this morning.


----------



## DG001 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi - sorry for the late reply, but yes Piscesqueen explained it right. Instead of picking a particular restaurant, you just pick a restaurant.com gift certificate to buy at that price. 


When you want to use them, just pick a particular restaurant from their site, and "pay" for it using your gift cert. 

The good thing about these are that they don't expire - so you can shore up at a good price (like 80% off), and don't have to decide right then and there where you are going to eat out at.

Another good tip I got from tug!


----------



## LynnW (Jan 18, 2010)

There were some new certificates loaded on restaurant.com today. I have a couple already but I was wondering has anyone ever eaten at O'Charley's or Bar Louie Tavern and Grill. They were both sold out when they went 80% off but new ones are now available. I bought a few gift certificates I'd like to use.

Lynn


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2010)

LynnW said:


> There were some new certificates loaded on restaurant.com today. I have a couple already but I was wondering has anyone ever eaten at O'Charley's or Bar Louie Tavern and Grill. They were both sold out when they went 80% off but new ones are now available. I bought a few gift certificates I'd like to use.
> 
> Lynn



We have eaten at a local OCharlies, it is okay, not our favorite, but a lot of people like them. Bar Louie is another national chain that you find at large shopping/dining complexes. I think these sell out fast due to their broad appeal.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess it wouldn't hurt to buy them because we have 90 days to exchange if we don't use them. Another one I am looking at is Tavern on the Lake which has quite good reviews on trip advisor. 

Lynn


----------



## LAR (Mar 11, 2010)

*I, too, am interested*

Please be so kind as to pm me and if anyone knows a current discount code for restaurant.com, I'd appreciate your sharing.

I'll be at Marriott Grande Vista this April 6-13.  I'm traveling with wife, three boys (4, 8, 10) and one set of young grand parents...

appreciate any tips...

Thanks!
LAR


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2010)

LAR said:


> Please be so kind as to pm me and if anyone knows a current discount code for restaurant.com, I'd appreciate your sharing.
> 
> I'll be at Marriott Grande Vista this April 6-13.  I'm traveling with wife, three boys (4, 8, 10) and one set of young grand parents...
> 
> ...



Check the TUG Lounge, the current discount code has been posted there.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 12, 2010)

For Italian we liked Giordanos (yummy)Black Angus Steakhouse for steaks. It was really really good and prices were not out of site.  I would eat at both of these again.  If you're at Universal city walk, Margaritaville has delicious cheesburgers (what would you expect)? but it is more expensive than most cheesburgers .  shaggy


----------



## javabean (Mar 12, 2010)

*Another Margarittaville suggestion*

We had the nacho's and a beer after a long day at the parks. 4 of us couldn't  finish them! They were great. Not really a balanced meal but it worked for us.


----------



## kiyotaka (Mar 13, 2010)

If you really like Japanese food like us then go to Hanamizuki on International Dr. We were there 2x, 3/09 & 3/10 (last week) and enjoyed it both times. There were lots more customers this yr than the last. Most of the waiters/waitresses are Japanese exchange students who attend local college so you can practice your Japanese if you wish. We used Restaurant.com gc for both visits.


----------

